# Arm tingling ??



## southbaymed (Jul 30, 2008)

what ICD-9 everyone use ?? arm tingling. We need to get auth for MRI
if you go to tingling 7820...I need more sophisticated code


----------



## mbort (Jul 30, 2008)

is this an MRI of the c-spine?  perhaps you could check with the doc and use radiculitis?


----------



## southbaymed (Jul 30, 2008)

MRI brain
thanks!


----------



## brina (Jul 30, 2008)

southbaymed said:


> MRI brain
> thanks!



Could it be 88.91?


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Jul 31, 2008)

782.0
if the provider needs to go over the findings then do so
otherwise 782.0 is it


southbaymed said:


> what ICD-9 everyone use ?? arm tingling. We need to get auth for MRI
> if you go to tingling 7820...I need more sophisticated code


----------



## brina (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh, I see I got ahead of myself. LOL
I was already trying to code for an MRI.


----------



## southbaymed (Aug 3, 2008)

thank you everybody. we will use 782.0 w/out hesitation !!!


----------

